# I may have started something I shouldn't have......



## AllenOK (Dec 14, 2004)

Yesterday I had to make two big cheese displays.  As I was finishing the centerpiece, I had a little inspiration.  I've seen it done elsewhere, and I just realized how I might accomplish it myself.  I took my melon-baller, and cut out some round holes in a block of cheddar to resemble swiss.  Then, I took some Goat's Cheese, and formed it into a teardrop shape.  I laid that down on the cheddar.  Using a little more cheese, I made some small ears.  I used a clean, long root from a leek for a tail.  Using some small pieces of Nori (I had some sushi ready as well), I made eyes, and using some cellophane noodles, made some whiskers.  I ended up with two little white mice made from cheese on my display.

Later that night, my Chef asked me how long it took me to make the mice.  I told him about 5 minutes.  He then informed me that one of the members wanted to buy three of them.  Unfortunately, we were out of Goat's Cheese.  Of course, once I got home, I realized that I could have used cream cheese for it as well.  I did notice, however, that one of my white mice was MIA when all the food started coming back.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

Allen, that MIA mouse is at my house. It got scared that someone was going to eat it & ran away.  On a more serious note! It sounds like you did a great job & you should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 14, 2004)

That sounds great AllenMI--very creative!  If you're ever able to take a picture of one, why don't you post it here--we'd love to see it!  You may have a whole new career waiting for you in cheese sculpture!


----------



## chez suz (Dec 14, 2004)

Very creative...good job!


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 14, 2004)

chez suz said:
			
		

> Very creative...good job!



For real!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

Boys who play with their food sometimes come up with something wonderful!  Attaboy, Allen, for your creativity!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Boys who play with their food sometimes come up with something wonderful!  Attaboy, Allen, for your creativity!



I'll keep that in mind next time I start to fuss at my son for making a mountian out of his mashed potatoes or a tank out of his green beans.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

crewsk, be careful about the mashed potato thing.  Remember "Close Encounters"?


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

No, can't say that I do.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

"Close Encounters of the Third Kind", with Richard Dreyfuss.  He got "exposed" to the aliens exploring Earth and started seeing and obsessing about images of a butte everywhere.  Made a butte out of his mashed potatoes in one scene, to the considerable anguish of his family.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

I've never seen it. Guess I better watch it to make sure that my son hasn't been abducted or anything.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 15, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> That sounds great AllenMI--very creative!  If you're ever able to take a picture of one, why don't you post it here--we'd love to see it!  You may have a whole new career waiting for you in cheese sculpture!



I was kicking myself for not taking my digital camera that day.  Usually, the Sous Chef and the Bus Supervisor have digital cameras with them, but they didn't that day.

I remember seeing an episode of "The Best Of" on FTV several months ago, and they did a segment on a lady that does cheese sculpture.  She did something similar.


----------

